# Please can anyone tell me what these rocks are



## Rvirgin (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Snowman2 (May 20, 2017)

Im not an expert, on firts photo looks like basalt with pyrate inclusions


----------



## rickbb (May 22, 2017)

First one is a black rock, the second one is a gray rock.


----------



## galenrog (May 22, 2017)

It might be helpful if you tell us what the characteristics are of these rocks that make you ask. Many types of rock look similar. That is why we have assays performed if we suspect values.


----------



## anachronism (May 22, 2017)

rickbb said:


> First one is a black rock, the second one is a gray rock.



Brilliant that's as about as useful as a chocolate fire guard Rick 8) 8) 

Hehe

Jon


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 22, 2017)

anachronism said:


> rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > First one is a black rock, the second one is a gray rock.
> ...



But, it is a spot on assessment, is it not? :lol: 

Although, in the black one, it does have a shiny bit in the bottom right corner.


----------



## AnnaMountain (Oct 22, 2019)

Rvirgin said:


> P_20161214_023913.jpg



Looks like Obsidian to me...common in some mining areas with the pyrites and gold.


----------



## galenrog (Oct 22, 2019)

AnnaMountain said:


> Rvirgin said:
> 
> 
> > P_20161214_023913.jpg
> ...



Sorry, AnnaMountain, neither is obsidian. The neighbor and I have close to two tons between us, so I am very familiar with obsidian.

I agree that the first is likely a basalt rock. The second eludes me right now.


----------



## butcher (Oct 22, 2019)

I would have to agree but I would call one a dark green rock and the other a gray rock, that is about as helpful as judging a rocks chemical or physical characteristic or by trying to identify it from a picture.

I do not see any obsidian, cherts maybe.

How does it break?
How hard is it on the Mohs scale, will a fingernail penny or steel nail scratch it...?
what does a streak test show?
What is its specific gravity?
Does it have specific crystal forms, colors, cleavages, lusters?
Is it magnetic?
Does it have electrical properties that change with heat?
How does it react when fused with a blowpipe, at what temperature does it fuse?
How does it react with a blowpipe on a charcoal block?
What colors do you get with the bead test?
Does it set off a Geiger counter?
How does it react to Uv light?
When roasted what dangerous gases are evolved?
What types of minerals or rocks are common in your area?

With the above you might be able to tell if it is obsidian or chert or even if it is a diamond, but you need an assaying lab and chemical or optical identification equipment to determine what the rock is and what it is composed of.



Identification of some ores can require special lab set up and equipment or can only be done with chemical and optical testing by an expert in the field of work.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 22, 2019)

We will probably never get an answer. The original poster stayed for only two days and haven't been back for over two years.

Göran


----------



## butcher (Oct 22, 2019)

Wild goose or rock chase?


----------



## galenrog (Oct 22, 2019)

butcher said:


> Wild goose or rock chase?



How about chasing wild geese with rocks. Talked by grandson into it this summer.


----------



## butcher (Oct 22, 2019)

Now that does sound like fun.


----------



## galenrog (Oct 23, 2019)

Fun for me. I got to watch my son-in-law try to control a three-year-old who was chasing geese and throwing rocks. Yes, I am the grandpa who teaches bad behavior and gives them back. 

I thought growing older would be annoying, but here I am, rockin’ it.


----------

